# Modded GTP's



## criminally_sane (Mar 30, 2006)

I'm curious. What do you guys know about tuned Grand Prix's being able to compete, if not beat high performance rear wheel drive vehicles. I ran into this site that has a ton of tricked GP's that swear that they are running 11's-13's in 1/4 miles. Some are even boasting 400 hp. Is this possible just through tuning or are they dropping bigger engines in a Grand Prix?


----------



## Robertr2000 (Mar 25, 2006)

So many years ago.... I test drove and was thinking about buying a GTP. (glad I didn't at the time)

They have 3.8 V6's that are suprcharged (260hp?). I would assume if you could build a v8 to 650+ HP, you could also build a V6 to 400+ HP.

A GP at 11.9 ??? That would be a reach for a 3.8 V6 (in the GTP)




Don't tell anybody but I've always liked the GTP


----------



## PEARL JAM (Sep 6, 2005)

Robertr2000 said:


> So many years ago.... I test drove and was thinking about buying a GTP. (glad I didn't at the time)
> 
> They have 3.8 V6's that are suprcharged (260hp?). I would assume if you could build a v8 to 650+ HP, you could also build a V6 to 400+ HP.
> 
> ...


Had an 03 in my shop that had a tune, headers and (claimed) head work.felt like it could run high 12's/low 13's.


----------



## Robertr2000 (Mar 25, 2006)

PEARL JAM said:


> Had an 03 in my shop that had a tune, headers and (claimed) head work.felt like it could run high 12's/low 13's.


:agree I'm starting to learn that (we all) need to be humble on the road. ANY car could beat you and any given day. You just don't know what's gonna be under the other guys hood.  


(that's why I bout the GTO  Cus the "other guys" don't know what THEY are dealing with :lol: (usually  )


----------



## kwiktsi (Apr 5, 2006)

Not a reach at all- read up on them a bit. There are some running faster than that using nitrous also. Pulley (increased boost), exhaust, tuning, etc. make a HUGE difference in those cars. Man, you guys need to get out more lol . There are a lot of fast non V-8 cars out there. I have had 4 12 second and faster 4 cylinder Eagle Talons- one was damn near stock with just an exhaust and boost controller that ran [email protected], the other was a stock motor and such with an upgraded turbo, exhaust, boost, tuning, etc. that ran [email protected], next was even bigger turbo, front mount intercooler, etc that ran [email protected], then the last was a fully built motor, ported head, bigger turbo, stand alone, etc. that I never got to the track with, but it put 487 to the wheels and completely smoked the 11.5 car on the street one night (a friend owned it after me) . There are plenty of low 11, high 10 second Talons roaming the streets, but unfortunately, there are also plenty of ricers owning them with every mod money can buy running 14's with them and ruining their reputation. Well, actually, for the street race guys that actually have fast ones- that's not a bad thing . Heck, a buddy of mine has a 92 Talon with an upgraded turbo, exhaust, stand alone, etc. on a stock motor putting a 410 hp.377 ft-lbs to the wheels on a conservative tune. He put a HURTING on my 05 GTO the other night from a 60 mph roll on .

I agree though- the GTP is a sharp looking car. I am trying to get the wife to look at the new 5.3 V8 GTP also, I'd like to see how they run. I think that would make a nice nitrous sleeper car . If not, I would like the GT 3.8 supercharged so I can do some bolt ons. They really can run with the right mods!! Problem is what the wife needs for a car and what I want her to get are two different things....
Joe


----------



## kwiktsi (Apr 5, 2006)

Robertr2000 said:


> :agree I'm starting to learn that (we all) need to be humble on the road. ANY car could beat you and any given day. You just don't know what's gonna be under the other guys hood.
> 
> 
> (that's why I bout the GTO  Cus the "other guys" don't know what THEY are dealing with :lol: (usually  )



Speaking of- I had the GTO out Friday night (same night the talon handed me my ass  ) and there was a guy with a 90's rustang GT with exhaust, gears, etc. talking smack to a lot of us. We tried to get him to race the talon and he said "hell no, I saw him launch it over there", so then I played the "how about that red Pontiac G6 V6 car over there" and he was starting to take the bait . Then the wife who was in the car tried to get my attention by revving the motor. Needless to say, after the "wtf? That ain't no 6 cylinder" stuff, the race was off :lol: .
Joe


----------



## CrabhartLSX (Feb 12, 2006)

I've been trying to read up as much as i can about GTP's. 3800's are strong as nails. There's a turbo kit out now for GT's and GTP's that has them dynoing 290hp and 430lb ft. on a completely STOCK GT.

For some reason those motors make crazy torque curves, fastest newish GTP i've heard of was an 04' doing 11.4. Heavily modded and it was on 96 octane, but i'm pretty sure all its mods were within the reach of $5k or less. Lots of the internals remained stock with the major changes being a different cam, and lifters. 

Certainly not to be underestimated. They're the type of car that can do amazing things for little money, but you need to know exactly what you want to accomplish, and exactly what you need to do it.


----------



## Robertr2000 (Mar 25, 2006)

kwiktsi said:


> Not a reach at all- read up on them a bit. There are some running faster than that using nitrous also. Pulley (increased boost), exhaust, tuning, etc. make a HUGE difference in those cars. Man, you guys need to get out more lol . There are a lot of fast non V-8 cars out there. I have had 4 12 second and faster 4 cylinder Eagle Talons- one was damn near stock with just an exhaust and boost controller that ran [email protected], the other was a stock motor and such with an upgraded turbo, exhaust, boost, tuning, etc. that ran [email protected], next was even bigger turbo, front mount intercooler, etc that ran [email protected], then the last was a fully built motor, ported head, bigger turbo, stand alone, etc. that I never got to the track with, but it put 487 to the wheels and completely smoked the 11.5 car on the street one night (a friend owned it after me) . There are plenty of low 11, high 10 second Talons roaming the streets, but unfortunately, there are also plenty of ricers owning them with every mod money can buy running 14's with them and ruining their reputation. Well, actually, for the street race guys that actually have fast ones- that's not a bad thing . Heck, a buddy of mine has a 92 Talon with an upgraded turbo, exhaust, stand alone, etc. on a stock motor putting a 410 hp.377 ft-lbs to the wheels on a conservative tune. He put a HURTING on my 05 GTO the other night from a 60 mph roll on .
> 
> I agree though- the GTP is a sharp looking car. I am trying to get the wife to look at the new 5.3 V8 GTP also, I'd like to see how they run. I think that would make a nice nitrous sleeper car . If not, I would like the GT 3.8 supercharged so I can do some bolt ons. They really can run with the right mods!! Problem is what the wife needs for a car and what I want her to get are two different things....
> Joe





I agree Kwik, That's why I said 11.9 V6 (in the GTP) is a reach. Anything is possible I guess but the GTP has got the weight of a V8  

GTP 427???? I'd love to own one (just don't tell anybody)


----------



## Steve A (Oct 28, 2005)

Remember the Grand National Buicks ??


----------



## criminally_sane (Mar 30, 2006)

Steve A said:


> Remember the Grand National Buicks ??


 God, I loved those. My aunt had one, '85 I believe. My uncle had an '84 Regal turbo. They had a nice battle once and surprisingly, the Regal T-type won. They only did it once, but my uncle got family bragging rights. Until she dug in the closet fot the '79 Hurst 442!


----------



## kwiktsi (Apr 5, 2006)

One of the best bang for the buck turbo cars out there! The Talons took the "best bang for the buck" title away in the late 90's when people really started to realize their potential, but there are several single digit Turbo Buicks out there. I had an 87 GN with 21k miles on it a few years ago that I traded for an 89 Turbo Trans AM (1555 built, GN motor, etc.) with 24k miles- I kick myself every time I think about them since I got rid of the TA also .

That 3.8 motor is stout, as is the gen 2 3800 motor (FWD one). The supercharged car has it's limits compared to the endless possibilities with a turbo motor, but still makes incredible power with the right mods.

Like crabhart said- it is about where the money is spent, really any car is like that, but turbo/forced induction cars are more potent than NA with the money spent in the right place. Like my talon example- too many people spend money on the ricer mods- blow off valve, intercooler, etc. before ever even increasing the boost when people with less money invested in the *right* places are kicking their ass at the track!!!
Joe


----------



## kwiktsi (Apr 5, 2006)

Oh yeah- the 3.8's have always had awesome torque. My TTA redlined around 5500, but pulled like a freight train!!
Joe


----------



## fullarmor2 (Mar 1, 2006)

kwiktsi said:


> He put a HURTING on my 05 GTO the other night from a 60 mph roll on .


 That is something, considering that situation is ideal for the GTO.


----------



## Groucho (Sep 11, 2004)

FWD rental cars=crap.

Fact.


----------



## CrabhartLSX (Feb 12, 2006)

here we go

http://www.dragtimes.com/Pontiac-Grand-Prix-Timeslip-3441.html

everything you need to know about fast GTP's is on his website.


----------



## Wizard Of Iz (May 7, 2005)

*Quick 6*

I still have my '99 GTP that I now let my daughter drive. It's completely stock and is fast enough to get to the grocery store and back.

Check out some of the rides and times at ClubGP or ask GTPrix Chris how fast a 6 can go - - he had one


----------



## kwiktsi (Apr 5, 2006)

fullarmor2 said:


> That is something, considering that situation is ideal for the GTO.


Yeah. It really made me miss my old talon- which used to pull on his car . It did make me feel good that he got walked on the highway by another buddies worked SRT4- that was a fast son of a bitch up top!! He was joking around asking if I wanted to go from a launch next. Yeah, sure that's the talons stomping grounds!! The AWD cars holeshot like a mother.... They can be potent little cars in the right hands. I actually have one here that I was debating what to do with. After the other night, I kind of want to build another one. We'll see.
Joe


----------



## Kingsford (Sep 30, 2005)

Groucho said:


> FWD rental cars=crap.
> 
> Fact.


My daily driver is an `03 Grand Prix that I "rescued" from the clutches of a Chrysler dealership. Judging from some of the paperwork I found in the glove compartment I believe this car came from a rental fleet before I bought it. Two years and 60K miles later it's still providing trouble free transportation. I traded, actually unloaded, a VW GTI for it. The VW was a German P.O.S. The day I parked that pile of junk on the dealer's lot was one of the happiest days of my life; right behind my wedding and the births of my kids! To summarize my Grand Prix:

FWD - Yes
Rental car - Probably
Crap - Absolutely not!


----------



## noz34me (Dec 15, 2005)

I'll bet the torque steer from a 400HP FWD car must be exciting.


----------



## GTODEALER (Jan 7, 2005)

Don't underestimate these!!
I believe the fastest GTP runs 9's, modded regularly run 12's, don't shrug them off..... Just look at my SRT4, it's a 4 cyl, 4 door Neon that runs 8.2's in the eighth mile (high 12's in the quarter) with just three mods!!


----------



## fergyflyer (Apr 18, 2005)

A friend of mine has an Olds Calais. It's a 1986 I think. He put a 99 3.8L GTP supercharged V6 in it. It has heads and cam work, a tranny upgrade and rebuild, an open exhaust, suspension work and wider tires and wheels with the suspension work to allow the car to turn properly. He got the motor from a junkyard and did most of the work himself. He has about 8,000 plus the initial 1500 for the car. He's got it into the mid 12's and by the end of summer with a better suspension set-up and more traction should be in the low 11's. Right now it gets 1.9x 60' times, but you can't nail it till you're past the 330 or it trys to yank the wheel out of your hand. It has so much torque steer that another friend sprained his wrist pretty bad, and almost hit a guardrail on an on-ramp. 

Hey Groucho, BMW's are the car of choice for German police forces. They also show up in European rental fleets there. Guess that means BMW = Rental crap. LOL


----------



## GTODEALER (Jan 7, 2005)

fergyflyer said:


> They also show up in European rental fleets there. Guess that means BMW = Rental crap. LOL


He's got you there Bob...... and your rebuttle?


----------



## Groucho (Sep 11, 2004)

fergyflyer said:


> Hey Groucho, BMW's are the car of choice for German police forces. They also show up in European rental fleets there. Guess that means BMW = Rental crap. LOL



Hahahaha!

You want to debate BMW-- _any_ BMW-- versus a _Grand fecking Prix_???? :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: 

Your fanboi robes are showing.


----------



## gtoh (Dec 9, 2005)

I came from a 98 GTP before I got into my GTO, was a really good car, ran a best of 13.1 in it, nothing too crazy for mods, roller rockers, smaller pulley, ported blower, throttle body, manifolds, exhaust etc.....in fact with a $60 pulley and a home made intake my car ran a 13.8 @ 99 mph, for 100 bucks, so they arent to be underestimated.....a lot of people don't have a clue about em, thats how I liked it, kind of like the GTO, there are toooons of them deep into the 12's without anything too crazy. Heres a pic of my old one, still miss it a little bit, GTO is a much better all around car though.


----------



## CrabhartLSX (Feb 12, 2006)

gtoh said:


> I came from a 98 GTP before I got into my GTO, was a really good car, ran a best of 13.1 in it, nothing too crazy for mods, roller rockers, smaller pulley, ported blower, throttle body, manifolds, exhaust etc.....in fact with a $60 pulley and a home made intake my car ran a 13.8 @ 99 mph, for 100 bucks, so they arent to be underestimated.....a lot of people don't have a clue about em, thats how I liked it, kind of like the GTO, there are toooons of them deep into the 12's without anything too crazy. Heres a pic of my old one, still miss it a little bit, GTO is a much better all around car though.



That is a nice looking GTP man. Seriously you ran a 13.8 with those two mods and nothing else?


----------



## gtoh (Dec 9, 2005)

yup, 3.4" supercharger pulley and intake, absolutely nothing else done to the car, minus spare tire, 2.0 60ft on the stock tires. granted most people were pulling low 14's with the same mods, but I repeated that plenty of times and I'm not the only one. Problem with the gtps is trap speeds are usually lower indicating the good torque numbers but lower hp. When I was doing 13.1's - 13.3's my traps were only 104 at best.


----------



## gtoh (Dec 9, 2005)

yup, 3.4" (3.8" is stock) supercharger pulley and intake, absolutely nothing else done to the car, minus spare tire, 2.0 60ft on the stock tires. granted most people were pulling low 14's with the same mods, but I repeated that plenty of times and I'm not the only one. Problem with the gtps is trap speeds are usually lower indicating the good torque numbers but lower hp. When I was doing 13.1's - 13.3's my traps were only 104 at best.


----------



## Firstgoat (Oct 1, 2005)

I traded my 99 GTP for my GTO, never had it on the strip but with just a few mods, CAI, pulley, computer, etc.
I regularly gave 5.0s and Camaro's a lot of heart burn!:rofl: 
Even took on an L98 Corvette, and cleaned his clock!:seeya:
These were the GTO's of the 90's or the american BMW as they were called..


----------



## UFOGTO (Dec 18, 2005)

Groucho said:


> Hahahaha!
> 
> You want to debate BMW-- _any_ BMW-- versus a _Grand fecking Prix_???? :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:
> 
> Your fanboi robes are showing.


Even the M3 which will run you $50k runs high 13s or so. A grand prix GTP will beat that for half the price + the cost of a few mods. Can't compare them when it comes to the luxury of the interior though, BMW wins there.


----------



## CrabhartLSX (Feb 12, 2006)

UFOGTO said:


> Even the M3 which will run you $50k runs high 13s or so. A grand prix GTP will beat that for half the price + the cost of a few mods. Can't compare them when it comes to the luxury of the interior though, BMW wins there.


Yeah if you want luxury you could spend a couple more grand at get a GTO. Beats the M3 in every way possible for $20k+ less.


----------



## SpunkyRacer (Nov 9, 2004)

I drive a 05 GTP Comp G as a daily driver and it is a high 13 second car. It only has 3 mods: a CAI, down pipe, and a 3.5 pulley. The next step is a computer so that there will be less KR, hopefully then it will be a mid to low 13 second car. It is a great car and yes the torques steer is crazy. It’s a nice change between it and the goat; it’s just weird to go from the GTP to the GTO.


----------



## PEARL JAM (Sep 6, 2005)

SpunkyRacer said:


> I drive a 05 GTP Comp G as a daily driver and it is a high 13 second car. It only has 3 mods: a CAI, down pipe, and a 3.5 pulley. The next step is a computer so that there will be less KR, hopefully then it will be a mid to low 13 second car. It is a great car and yes the torques steer is crazy. It’s a nice change between it and the goat; it’s just weird to go from the GTP to the GTO.


What's a down pipe?:confused


----------



## Groucho (Sep 11, 2004)

CrabhartLSX said:


> Yeah if you want luxury you could spend a couple more grand at get a GTO. Beats the M3 in every way possible for $20k+ less.



Not quite true, but with <$10k in mods you can get pretty close with the Monaro/GTO. I'm pretty close now, closer still when I tweak my camber.

Comparing the cheesy interior and FWD driving dynamics of the Grand Prix to _any_ BMW, however, is freakin' _hilarious._


----------



## PhantomOctane (Jun 11, 2005)

SpunkyRacer said:


> I drive a 05 GTP Comp G as a daily driver and it is a high 13 second car. It only has 3 mods: a CAI, down pipe, and a 3.5 pulley. The next step is a computer so that there will be less KR, hopefully then it will be a mid to low 13 second car. It is a great car and yes the torques steer is crazy. It’s a nice change between it and the goat; it’s just weird to go from the GTP to the GTO.


I doubt with those mods you are running in the 13's. I had the same car just a 2004 and stock the most I could pull was a 15.1. I also have a 2001 Retired Grand Prix pace car that has hit 14 flat with only a g-note in it! Would be in the 13's if it could hook. As for the HP and torque questions I push 305hp to the front wheels and 360lbft of torque! It was dynoed at that! They can be fast and the owner of zzperformance has a turbo GP that runs 9 second quarters.... so it is possible!


----------



## SpunkyRacer (Nov 9, 2004)

PEARL JAM said:


> What's a down pipe?:confused


A down pipe is the pipe that connects the manifolds to the cat back, it usually has a high flow cat or no cat.
Here is what it looks like




PhantomOctane said:


> I doubt with those mods you are running in the 13's. I had the same car just a 2004 and stock the most I could pull was a 15.1. I also have a 2001 Retired Grand Prix pace car that has hit 14 flat with only a g-note in it! Would be in the 13's if it could hook. As for the HP and torque questions I push 305hp to the front wheels and 360lbft of torque! It was dynoed at that! They can be fast and the owner of zzperformance has a turbo GP that runs 9 second quarters.... so it is possible!


I am so sorry the last pass it ran at the track was 14.05 at 98mph w/ a 2.01 60’. So I lied it is now a very low 14 second car instead of the high 13 second car that is was before with better track prep. Also when this car was stock it ran a 14.9 as a best pass.


----------



## gtoh (Dec 9, 2005)

my 98 ran a 13.8 @ 99 with intake and 3.4" pulley, no spare tire on 93 octane, ran 14.7 stock. they die up top but with a 2.0 60ft high 13's are easily done with little into the car



PhantomOctane said:


> I doubt with those mods you are running in the 13's. I had the same car just a 2004 and stock the most I could pull was a 15.1. I also have a 2001 Retired Grand Prix pace car that has hit 14 flat with only a g-note in it! Would be in the 13's if it could hook. As for the HP and torque questions I push 305hp to the front wheels and 360lbft of torque! It was dynoed at that! They can be fast and the owner of zzperformance has a turbo GP that runs 9 second quarters.... so it is possible!


----------



## okie123 (Mar 23, 2006)

I can tell you at least one Grand Prix GXP's has run 13.6 bone stock. Most average high 13's. The GXP is naturally aspirated 5.3 liter. Right now there are limited by availability of mods. That will change eventually. The modded GTP's can be made to go very fast for little money. Either one could ruin your night if taken lightly or if you miss a gear.

I own a 05 GXP and a 06 A4 GTO.


----------

